# Delta4Embassy and Toro: Ebola is not as deadly as Diarrhea and Obesity and the Media is false hype



## emilynghiem

OK this thread is to prepare to challenge
Delta4Embassy and Toro
who think the Ebola scare is media hype only,
and that Diarrhea and Obesity pose a greater risk
by comparing of the numbers of deaths.

Since they are two, and I am only one,
and I hold two jobs, can someone please
join me and help challenge these two?

My bet is that Ebola is more dangerous because
it is a level 4 pathogen and requires above standard
containment procedures to prevent from spreading.

And the problem in Africa became escalated because of
the loss of health care facilities, workers and services
that allowed the spread of Ebola to double out of control
instead of being contained so the numbers ARE low.

I would like to add the terms that if Delta and Toro are wrong,
they both have to go volunteer in Africa and help dig graves for the dead.

And if I am wrong I will help all the people suffering from
obesity and diarrhea who are at greater risk of dying according to them.

I am willing to post a gofundme fundraiser to pay for the costs of outreach.
Can anyone help or make this unnecessary by talking some sense to Delta and Toro?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Oh no! Not the diarrhea! If virtual diarrhea could kill, Delta's deeply disturbing philosophical pontifications would have left this web forum a massive death zone long ago.


----------



## koshergrl

I think pretty much everybody acknowledges and accepts that Delta4 is a disgusting ding-dong, I don't think he warrants a response. Worldwide, diarrhea is a killer..but in this country, now, ebola is a very big threat. And in Sierre Leone, I'd say the #1 killer is ebola, not diarrhea.


----------



## koshergrl

And very few people die of *obesity*. They die from health issues that may or may not be attributed to obesity, but it's extremely hard to prove that, as lots of skinny people die from the exact same diseases and at the exact same age. The people who think people are dying by the gross from *obesity* typically are preternaturally obsessed with BMI and the corpulence of others. It's a hiccup in their own psyche and has nothing to do with reality.


----------



## Moonglow

Diarrhea is a major concern, it is killing our bacon supply...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Europe’s Hidden Ebola Cases*


The Daily Beast ^

The Continent prepares for the virus to spread, but for many, it’s already here. ROME, Italy — If you were surprised to hear the news that a Sudanese United Nations worker died of the deadly Ebola virus in a Berlin hospital on Tuesday, you might be even more surprised to learn just how many Ebola patients there are elsewhere in Europe. The World Health Organization maintains that there are eight confirmed cases of the deadly virus in Europe tied to the current outbreak: two dead missionaries in Spain, one dead doctor in Germany, one cured man and one doctor in...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## koshergrl

If they are hidden, then it's not as bad as it could be. If it gets going, there will be no hiding it. Hope it goes underground soon.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

My apologies.

But that made me lol


----------



## Dot Com

OP- Toro holds petty grudges so watch out


----------



## Toro

Start a thread about it, Dottie.


----------



## Dot Com

Just a head's up OP- Toro will hold it against you, that you're his better, until the end of time or he goes to st. Elsewhere.


----------



## koshergrl

Dot Com said:


> OP- Toro holds petty grudges so watch out



Relax, dots. Pretty much everybody despises you. It isn't just a toro thing.


----------



## Toro

I don't hold a grudge against you Dot.  That would be like holding a grudge against a TeleTubby.


----------



## Valerie

Dot Com said:


> OP- Toro holds petty grudges so watch out




your never ending projection is duly noted exponentially ad nauseam and then some!


----------



## Yarddog

Vigilante said:


> *Europe’s Hidden Ebola Cases*
> 
> 
> The Daily Beast ^
> 
> The Continent prepares for the virus to spread, but for many, it’s already here. ROME, Italy — If you were surprised to hear the news that a Sudanese United Nations worker died of the deadly Ebola virus in a Berlin hospital on Tuesday, you might be even more surprised to learn just how many Ebola patients there are elsewhere in Europe. The World Health Organization maintains that there are eight confirmed cases of the deadly virus in Europe tied to the current outbreak: two dead missionaries in Spain, one dead doctor in Germany, one cured man and one doctor in...




Gee,  maybe some of those people came in to contact with the infected doctor.  But wait, we were told no one else on those flights got sick,  so it must be true.
Im sure they were all quarantined and checked out.


----------



## emilynghiem

Dot Com said:


> Just a head's up OP- Toro will hold it against you, that you're his better, until the end of time or he goes to st. Elsewhere.



Of course he's better. At being Toro.
Not asking him to change what he is,
but just to do the job right!

If you are going to bulldoze through bullcrap online
you can't be standing in it.

We need bulldozers like Toro, and like you when you find a target that needs hard hitting.

But we cannot go around bulldozing down each other off track,
especially when we're on the same team!

In football, you don't block, tackle or SACK your own quarterback!


----------



## Toro

emilynghiem said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a head's up OP- Toro will hold it against you, that you're his better, until the end of time or he goes to st. Elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's better. At being Toro.
> Not asking him to change what he is,
> but just to do the job right!
> 
> If you are going to bulldoze through bullcrap online
> you can't be standing in it.
> 
> We need bulldozers like Toro, and like you when you find a target that needs hard hitting.
> 
> But we cannot go around bulldozing down each other off track,
> especially when we're on the same team!
> 
> In football, you don't block, tackle or SACK your own quarterback!
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I don't mean any offense, but I barely remember who you are.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Relax, dots. Pretty much everybody despises you. It isn't just a toro thing.





Toro said:


> I don't hold a grudge against you Dot.  That would be like holding a grudge against a TeleTubby.





Valerie said:


> your never ending projection is duly noted exponentially ad nauseam and then some!



A SOCON, a canuck Establ conservative, and a Ravi clone: being attacked by you three is like being assaulted by a butterfly :yawn:


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## emilynghiem

Toro said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a head's up OP- Toro will hold it against you, that you're his better, until the end of time or he goes to st. Elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's better. At being Toro.
> Not asking him to change what he is,
> but just to do the job right!
> 
> If you are going to bulldoze through bullcrap online
> you can't be standing in it.
> 
> We need bulldozers like Toro, and like you when you find a target that needs hard hitting.
> 
> But we cannot go around bulldozing down each other off track,
> especially when we're on the same team!
> 
> In football, you don't block, tackle or SACK your own quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't mean any offense, but I barely remember who you are.
Click to expand...


I'm the "universal inclusion" chick who believes in working with all people of
all parties and groups, religious political etc, to succeed effectively in their respective roles and elements.

So I generally drive everyone to the limit
with talk of mediation, conflict resolution, restorative justice, spiritual healing,
consensus building, cooperative economics, microlending, building campuses
and teaching hospitals for sustainable education and services that are locally owned and managed,
blah blah blah.

I may have confused you with someone else, I apologize.

I remember you from the thread on the misuse a homophone.
And you were having fun messing with people or the OP or that thread
but there was a real concern not to derail it by getting too off topic.

From your cartoon I thought you were the same type of
Hit and Run
poster, just stirring things up or slamming something down,
but not into interacting to talk it out point by point like I do, or overdo it.

Some people are like that, just heavy hitters and not
into working out the details.

So it's like a football team or orchestra,
where each person has a certain job to do or role to play.
And we help each other use our styles or skills to be effective
and get somewhere with it.

Sorry if I pegged you wrong.
I need to learn to be more like you, dot com and others
who just post and don't give flip how the other person processes it.

I tend to work with people "relatively" so it takes one-on-one
interaction and each person and process is unique to that interaction.

Like a unique line connecting two points.

most people want to apply a general rule to a whole group
and be done with it. But that always leaves out exceptions
or people who dissent and have a better way.

So I'd rather listen to those objections and find the better way
instead of slapping blanket rules, labels, or statements on people.

I'd rather interact and work it out where the people shape
and create the policies and solutions together, using all
their input where nobody is left out.

So all this blah blah blah
should be a good sample of how I post on here
that has good points to it, and a bad side, too,
when it gets to be too much for people. Sorry!

But you can see I'm the opposite of you and dot com.
I need to learn to do the
"WHAM BAM F U TOO!!!!"

and not try to make peace or reconcile with every issue....


----------



## emilynghiem

Toro said:


> I don't hold a grudge against you Dot.  That would be like holding a grudge against a TeleTubby.



How is Dot Com like a Tele Tubby, excuse me?

Is he gay and purple with a triangle for a head
and being protested by rightwing groups?


----------



## Dot Com

emilynghiem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a head's up OP- Toro will hold it against you, that you're his better, until the end of time or he goes to st. Elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he's better. At being Toro.
> Not asking him to change what he is,
> but just to do the job right!
> 
> If you are going to bulldoze through bullcrap online
> you can't be standing in it.
> 
> We need bulldozers like Toro, and like you when you find a target that needs hard hitting.
> 
> But we cannot go around bulldozing down each other off track,
> especially when we're on the same team!
> 
> In football, you don't block, tackle or SACK your own quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't mean any offense, but I barely remember who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the "universal inclusion" chick who believes in working with all people of
> all parties and groups, religious political etc, to succeed effectively in their respective roles and elements.
> 
> So I generally drive everyone to the limit
> with talk of mediation, conflict resolution, restorative justice, spiritual healing,
> consensus building, cooperative economics, microlending, building campuses
> and teaching hospitals for sustainable education and services that are locally owned and managed,
> blah blah blah.
> 
> I may have confused you with someone else, I apologize.
> 
> I remember you from the thread on the misuse a homophone.
> And you were having fun messing with people or the OP or that thread
> but there was a real concern not to derail it by getting too off topic.
> 
> From your cartoon I thought you were the same type of
> Hit and Run
> poster, just stirring things up or slamming something down,
> but not into interacting to talk it out point by point like I do, or overdo it.
> 
> Some people are like that, just heavy hitters and not
> into working out the details.
> 
> So it's like a football team or orchestra,
> where each person has a certain job to do or role to play.
> And we help each other use our styles or skills to be effective
> and get somewhere with it.
> 
> Sorry if I pegged you wrong.
> I need to learn to be more like you, dot com and others
> who just post and don't give flip how the other person processes it.
> 
> I tend to work with people "relatively" so it takes one-on-one
> interaction and each person and process is unique to that interaction.
> 
> Like a unique line connecting two points.
> 
> most people want to apply a general rule to a whole group
> and be done with it. But that always leaves out exceptions
> or people who dissent and have a better way.
> 
> So I'd rather listen to those objections and find the better way
> instead of slapping blanket rules, labels, or statements on people.
> 
> I'd rather interact and work it out where the people shape
> and create the policies and solutions together, using all
> their input where nobody is left out.
> 
> So all this blah blah blah
> should be a good sample of how I post on here
> that has good points to it, and a bad side, too,
> when it gets to be too much for people. Sorry!
> 
> But you can see I'm the opposite of you and dot com.
> I need to learn to do the
> "WHAM BAM F U TOO!!!!"
> 
> and not try to make peace or reconcile with every issue....
Click to expand...

you nailed Toro to the wall


----------



## Toro

emilynghiem said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hold a grudge against you Dot.  That would be like holding a grudge against a TeleTubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Dot Com like a Tele Tubby, excuse me?
> 
> Is he gay and purple with a triangle for a head
> and being protested by rightwing groups?
Click to expand...


He's like a TeleTubby because he's totally harmless and non-threatening.  Also, like a My Little Pony character.   

And TeleTubbies aren't gay!

FYI, I didn't read your long post.  It was too long.

I started reading it and concluded that you might want to lighten up a little.  I also concluded that from this whole thread.  

But since it appears you've been here for awhile and I really can't remember anything you've posted, the probably means you're a nice person.  At least, that's what I assume.  That, or you've posted a lot in the cat lovers thread.


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## Toro

Dot Com said:


> Toro holds grudges because he gets pwned on the regular & it irks him. Just let him win whatever debate you're having. trust me. It isn't worth it.



See?

How can anyone get mad at that?


----------



## Dot Com

I just realized that his was in the Bull Ring  Sorry emilynghiem

Carry on.


----------



## emilynghiem

Toro said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro holds grudges because he gets pwned on the regular & it irks him. Just let him win whatever debate you're having. trust me. It isn't worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> How can anyone get mad at that?
Click to expand...


Dear Toro: I think you're right about Dot com
where there's no reason to react negatively and take things too seriously.
Like I did in the past when responding to Dot.

I'm glad we got a chance to connect and clear that out of the way.
May I still ask your help to use this thread to focus on the issue;
How to SEPARATE the false media hype
from the CYA denial and fix both by
promoting collaboration and awareness
NOT FEAR.

Thanks to you and Dot com for addressing things civilly on here.
I may still need your help to say things MEAN to Delta to get
a point across.

My real concern is Delta was so sure this issue was going to be abused
to build walls, he's missing all the work and opportunity being used
to tear walls down and to build more stable relations and facilities among
the places and people being hit by this.

So he's spreading more denial and misinformation instead of
promoting the outreach that would indeed solve problems and overcome the
walls and media garbage he Claimed he was against.

So I will post links to Delta and borrow from your sarcasm
to drive the point home. Playing nice only works so far.

I think this point needs to be punched.
Can you please take this and help me punch him in the face with it?

Dear Delta4Embassy:

1. LSU employee under quarantine after returning from Ebola training mission in Liberia NOLA.com

See above link where professionals in Biomedical Research and Training
are flying out to Africa to teach their police and responders how to prevent infection.

Can you show me a case of deadly diarrhea that REQUIRES biosafety hazard training
because could be caught
and requires biosafety suits and containment units? Well, besides
the diarrhea that comes with Ebola. The two are not mutually exclusive.
Sorry I'm being nice again, and giving you an out to save face.

2.
*8:15 A.M. Ebola outbreak may prompt major international food crisis

The global famine warning system is predicting a major food crisis if the Ebola outbreak continues to grow exponentially over the coming months, and the United Nations still hasn't reached over 750,000 people in need of food in West Africa as prices spiral and farms are abandoned.

On the eve of World Food Day on Thursday, UN agencies and non-governmental organizations are scrambling to scale up efforts to avert widespread hunger.

"The world is mobilizing and we need to reach the smallest villages in the most remote locations," Denise Brown, the UN World Food Program's regional director for West Africa, said in a statement Wednesday. "Indications are that things will get worse before they improve. How much worse depends on us all."

WFP has said it needs to reach 1.3 million people in need in hardest-hit Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea.*

When even CHINA is sending experimental medication to Africa, and people from all over the world
are sending food and donations, how is that building walls?

How many epidemics of "diarrhea" have killed off health workers
at a higher rate than the rest of the population and left hospitals empty,
as well as fields unfarmed, and more dead bodies stacking up than
can be disposed of safely to prevent the worst contagion in the deadliest stages.

I challenge you to answer these questions honestly
before posting anything else in this same state of mind
that doesn't understand this is different from past scares about bird flus for hype or profit.

If you're angry and distressed, at least be so for
the right reasons, and channel that in ways that help the
relief efforts in Africa.

Instead of using this issue to push your own hype
when that is what you are against.

Why put up walls when those are coming down in Africa.

Unless you don't really give a FU about the poor people dying in Africa
and just want to ABUSE this issue to spout off about something else.

Well I tried not to be nice about it. I tried to be rude.
Sorry if that was a fail....

Can you show me how you would say it
where Delta gets that this is serious and people ARE
reaching out from all over the world to try to help.

The isolation is for containment so that we don't lose
the very health workers who are needed the most.
It is not for the wrong reasons, as you can see
there is critical outreach going on, and all the information
out there is to teach how serious this is so more people and nations will help.


----------



## Toro

I think Ebola is extremely serious.  However, it isn't going to kill half a million Americans.


----------



## koshergrl

Obesity doesn't kill half a million Americans.

And who knows, maybe ebola will.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Toro said:


> I think Ebola is extremely serious.  However, it isn't going to kill half a million Americans.



I think it is going to be far more deadly than anyone has even imagined.  It has not fully hit yet.  I hope I'm wrong but I believe this plague is going to get far worse.  Far worse.


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> Obesity doesn't kill half a million Americans.



It's closer to 700,000. 

Medscape Medscape Access


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Toro said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity doesn't kill half a million Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's closer to 700,000.
> 
> Medscape Medscape Access
Click to expand...


Is it really, Toro?  I had no idea!  Oh my gosh.  That is not good at all.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Which of these medical maladies would you rather have to deal with?:

Diarrhea
Obesity
Ebola

Yeah I thought so.


----------



## Toro

Which is an American more likely to die from?

Not Ebola.


----------



## Moonglow

Heart disease....


----------



## koshergrl

Jeremiah said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity doesn't kill half a million Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's closer to 700,000.
> 
> Medscape Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really, Toro?  I had no idea!  Oh my gosh.  That is not good at all.
Click to expand...


Nor is it true.


----------



## Toro

Link?


----------



## koshergrl

When you provide a link that shows that 700 thousand people die a year of obesity, we'll talk.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Number of deaths for leading causes of death*


Heart disease: 596,577
Cancer: 576,691
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 142,943
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 128,932
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 126,438
Alzheimer's disease: 84,974
Diabetes: 73,831
Influenza and Pneumonia: 53,826
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 45,591
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 39,518


----------



## Delta4Embassy

koshergrl said:


> Obesity doesn't kill half a million Americans.
> 
> And who knows, maybe ebola will.



Ebola hasn't killed that many in Africa where containment and medical technology is next to non-existant. 

Agree obesity doesn't kill hundreds of thousands a year. How many of the heart disease and other things are complications or symptoms of obesity maybe add up to something like that. But obesity itself isn't a terminal condition.


----------



## koshergrl

I didn't say ebola had killed half a million in Africa.


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> When you provide a link that shows that 700 thousand people die a year of obesity, we'll talk.



I did.

The link I provided a few posts above lists obesity deaths by sex and race. Add those up and you get about 700,000.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, and we established that 700 thousand don't die from obesity.

But nobody ever said that half a million had died of ebola, either.


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> Yes, and we established that 700 thousand don't die from obesity.
> .



The link I provided concludes otherwise.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *Europe’s Hidden Ebola Cases*
> 
> 
> The Daily Beast ^
> 
> The Continent prepares for the virus to spread, but for many, it’s already here. ROME, Italy — If you were surprised to hear the news that a Sudanese United Nations worker died of the deadly Ebola virus in a Berlin hospital on Tuesday, you might be even more surprised to learn just how many Ebola patients there are elsewhere in Europe. The World Health Organization maintains that there are eight confirmed cases of the deadly virus in Europe tied to the current outbreak: two dead missionaries in Spain, one dead doctor in Germany, one cured man and one doctor in...



Well gee, I wonder why.  Could it have to do with the fact that these "Ebola people" are just allowed to enter our country (and other countries) and take public transportation and spread their disease around.  Because, you know, isolating them is a "stupid" idea.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Toro said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you provide a link that shows that 700 thousand people die a year of obesity, we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> The link I provided a few posts above lists obesity deaths by sex and race. Add those up and you get about 700,000.
Click to expand...


But if we consider that obesity contributes to other causes of death, its much higher.


----------



## emilynghiem

Toro said:


> I think Ebola is extremely serious.  However, it isn't going to kill half a million Americans.



Thank you, Toro.
That was my point. With or without media hype
Ebola itself is still a level 4 pathogen that
requires higher precautions than what regular hospitals provide.

The containment and protective gear and procedures
used in labs that handle Ebola and similar virus samples
are not like what we see or what is used by regular nurses and doctors.

Here, I wanted to post this for Delta4Embassy,
an article about another nurse affected in UK.

Ebola-infected UK nurse fighting for her life - Yahoo News

With or without the media hype, the virus still threatens
and kills people as a high level pathogen that requires extraordinary measures to be contained.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Delta4Embassy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity doesn't kill half a million Americans.
> 
> And who knows, maybe ebola will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebola hasn't killed that many in Africa where containment and medical technology is next to non-existant.
> 
> Agree obesity doesn't kill hundreds of thousands a year. How many of the heart disease and other things are complications or symptoms of obesity maybe add up to something like that. But obesity itself isn't a terminal condition.
Click to expand...


Good to see you, Delta.  I noticed you haven't been writing here lately.  Hope you are doing well and your New Year includes using a  rice steamer.   Did you open your juicer and use it yet?   Now would be a good time.  Build up the immune system with some good healthy drinks.


----------



## emilynghiem

Luddly Neddite said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you provide a link that shows that 700 thousand people die a year of obesity, we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> The link I provided a few posts above lists obesity deaths by sex and race. Add those up and you get about 700,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if we consider that obesity contributes to other causes of death, its much higher.
Click to expand...


People can live with obesity and never die, and never spread it to others by social contact.

Some people can gain immunity to Ebola, but for those who catch it,
they will spread it to others if it isn't contained immediately as a biohazardous pathogen.

Obesity doesn't spread like a level 4 pathogen.
And doesn't require containment to prevent an epidemic.

The problems you talk about with obesity occur over time, are not contagious or viral,
and are best addressed by FREE CHOICE of the individual.

Are you serious about trying to compare this,
or just trying to argue around the point for the sake of devil's advocacy?

If there is some other agenda you are trying to say is driving this concern about Ebola,
what are you saying it is biased by. And why isn't it okay to recognize that 
the Ebola virus is a highly contagious pathogen that is best contained early
so it is doesn't cost lives and drain health care resources as in Africa that added to the epidemic.

What is wrong with acknowledging that contagion is dangerous and needs to be stopped?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

emilynghiem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you provide a link that shows that 700 thousand people die a year of obesity, we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> The link I provided a few posts above lists obesity deaths by sex and race. Add those up and you get about 700,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if we consider that obesity contributes to other causes of death, its much higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can live with obesity and never die, and never spread it to others by social contact.
> 
> Some people can gain immunity to Ebola, but for those who catch it,
> they will spread it to others if it isn't contained immediately as a biohazardous pathogen.
> 
> Obesity doesn't spread like a level 4 pathogen.
> And doesn't require containment to prevent an epidemic.
> 
> The problems you talk about with obesity occur over time, are not contagious or viral,
> and are best addressed by FREE CHOICE of the individual.
> 
> Are you serious about trying to compare this,
> or just trying to argue around the point for the sake of devil's advocacy?
> 
> If there is some other agenda you are trying to say is driving this concern about Ebola,
> what are you saying it is biased by. And why isn't it okay to recognize that
> the Ebola virus is a highly contagious pathogen that is best contained early
> so it is doesn't cost lives and drain health care resources as in Africa that added to the epidemic.
> 
> What is wrong with acknowledging that contagion is dangerous and needs to be stopped?
Click to expand...


I do not find any reason not to acknowledge it, Emily.  To be forewarned is to be prepared.  Ebola is most certainly a very serious matter and we should be taking it seriously!  I think you're right.


----------

